# Maison Lilly



## bartje (Feb 11, 2011)

Sometimes a facade is that beautiful, just to lure you inside and to gain your trust.
Once inside its the other way around, its rotten but still pretending being that special and beautiful.

This big villa is the opposite. The outside is boring, almost ugly.
From what you see standing in front of it, you never suspect that beauty inside.

http://www.urban-travel.org/maison-lilly

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.


----------



## jonney (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome as usual Bart, stunning building


----------



## Lolz101 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some fantastic photos there, very pretty place!


----------



## nelly (Feb 12, 2011)

That's the sort of place that you could just photograph forever!!

Stunning


----------



## King Al (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing find Bart! great pics to


----------



## lizzibear (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic as always, the 360's on the website are awesome too!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Feb 12, 2011)

Great pics! I'd love to see the contrast of how bad you say it looks on the outside though.


----------



## mookster (Feb 12, 2011)

Jesus H. Tapdancing Christ that's gorgeous!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, the Trompe l'oeill is amazing. Fantastic find Bart, although I had to chuckle at the room in the last two pics as it looks like a bordello! Not that I've ever been inside one, mind! LOL!


----------



## heeftmeer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whow Bartje, this is amazing. The paintings are beautiful in a good shape too.
And beautiful pictures to make it finished.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow just so stunning!


----------



## Sdrrr (Feb 19, 2011)

Whow, this is really fantastic - I am a little bit speechless, great shots!


----------



## krisan (Feb 20, 2011)

i can't believe how beautiful this place is! it really does take your breath away


----------



## Zotez (Feb 20, 2011)

That truly is amazing. Breathtaking.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 24, 2011)

i dunno how you find these places bart but i'm gonna have to come visit belgium and have the grand bartje tour!


----------



## Sdrrr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hehe, may I join that tour - DJhooker? 

Fantastic pictures of a amazing location, it's in a real good condition - can't believe that it is unused.

Great work!


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2011)

Need to do, great set of pictures


----------



## xman53 (Feb 26, 2011)

bartje said:


> Sometimes a facade is that beautiful, just to lure you inside and to gain your trust.
> Once inside its the other way around, its rotten but still pretending being that special and beautiful.
> 
> This big villa is the opposite. The outside is boring, almost ugly.
> ...



the art work in this building is really clever the illusion of space and opulance is amazing..well done they are lovely pictures thanks for sharing them with us!


----------

